# First photos... need an advice!



## Irina_Ser (Mar 22, 2017)

First photos... need an advice!

Hello, professionals! I've just got started my first new camera (Nikon D3400) and there is so much to learn about it. Anyway, I tried to post several pictures on shutterstock (just for a portfolio, not for trade) and it didn`t even pass moderation. I just wonder how can I improve the quolity of my pictures? Is that so bad? Can it be possible with my camera? Or maybe it`s better to find another platform for newbies?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2017)

These have some noise and white balance issues. Shutterstock has HIGH standards for images, and is a site that has many very skilled shooters whose images populate the site.

My suggestion would be a complete photography course book, for under $5 US. This book is older, but has hundreds of small drawings that show how to do all types of photo tasks. YES, the cameras are older, but the ideas are still relevant. John Hedgecoe's Complete Photography Course: John Hedgecoe: 9780671475017: Amazon.com: Books

This book has more detail than any web site I have ever seen. The easiest way to improve your pictures is to improve your photography skills. Not yuor "digital imaging workflow", not your "digitial camera operation steps", not your "digitial SLR custom function settings"--but your photography knowledge and skills.

Photography is_ writing with light_. Using light.Seeing light. Harnessing light. Capturing the light. Showing people the light. The light that was there; The light that you brough to the scene,or that you modified.

When you are beginning, "Yo_u do not know what it is that you do not know_." THAT old saying is why I suggest this specific, inexpensive, common book. This book can show you many things that you probably do not know; it can show you things you can look up on-line, or on YouTube. This book is not the end of it all, but the BEGINNING.

It's HILARIOUS that the first review says, "Doesn't cover digitial." That's the BEST part about this book: it teaches the true fundamentals of photography. Not digital imaging, not how to run Photoshop, not how to edit in Lightroom--but how to MAKE GOOD PHOTOGRAPHS. How to use light. How to see light. How to use and select lenses. How to show shape and texture and depth. How to compose pictures. Things that have been a part of photography since the 1850's; not, "_Things that noobs want to know since 2010_."


----------



## Irina_Ser (Mar 22, 2017)

Derrel said:


> These have some noise and white balance issues. Shutterstock has HIGH standards for images, and is a site that has many very skilled shooters whose images populate the site.
> 
> My suggestion would be a complete photography course book, for under $5 US. This book is older, but has hundreds of small drawings that show how to do all types of photo tasks. YES, the cameras are older, but the ideas are still relevant. John Hedgecoe's Complete Photography Course: John Hedgecoe: 9780671475017: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the book, I consider buying it in the nearest future!
But I also believe that I need practice and I just hope to improve it by correcting my mistakes.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2017)

I learned a HUGE amount from John Hedgoe books, years ago. I reccommend them here, still.

Practice and repetition will help you very much. Knowing the basics of classical photography will make your skill set grow very rapidly. The D3400 has a terrific sensor, and "instant image developing".

We have a member here who took my recommendation on a Hedgecoe book or two, and he has made terrific, rapid, substantial improvement in his photography in just a few months. You will too. John Hedgecoe was a full professor of photography at London's Royal College: he was an amazing teacher of photography. He wrote 32 how-to books.


----------



## Irina_Ser (Mar 22, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I learned a HUGE amount from John Hedgoe books, years ago. I reccommend them here, still.
> 
> Practice and repetition will help you very much. Knowing the basics of classical photography will make your skill set grow very rapidly. The D3400 has a terrific sensor, and "instant image developing".
> 
> We have a member here who took my recommendation on a Hedgecoe book or two, and he has made terrific, rapid, substantial improvement in his photography in just a few months. You will too. John Hedgecoe was a full professor of photography at London's Royal College: he was an amazing teacher of photography. He wrote 32 how-to books.


Thanks again! You gave me hope!


----------



## BrentC (Mar 22, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I learned a HUGE amount from John Hedgoe books, years ago. I reccommend them here, still.
> 
> Practice and repetition will help you very much. Knowing the basics of classical photography will make your skill set grow very rapidly. The D3400 has a terrific sensor, and "instant image developing".
> 
> We have a member here who took my recommendation on a Hedgecoe book or two, and he has made terrific, rapid, substantial improvement in his photography in just a few months. You will too. John Hedgecoe was a full professor of photography at London's Royal College: he was an amazing teacher of photography. He wrote 32 how-to books.



I just ordered mine, thanks Derrel.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I learned a HUGE amount from John Hedgoe books, years ago. I reccommend them here, still.
> ...



This guy's books are **amazing**. Organized. Well-illustrated. GREAT line drawings, and many small photos. HUNDREDS of small drawings showing how to do things! Step-by-step breakdowns on topics. How to SEE light.How to FIND light. Where to put the camera! When to use a wide-angle lens. When to use a normal lens. How to light small objects. Lessons on things to learn and perfect. How to Do Anything!

I'm not going to name names, but the TPF member with the Hedgecoe books is kicking butt here. Really, really, really learning how to be _*a good shooter*_. It doesn't matter if you're shooting film, or digital, or both: the fundamentals of *p_h_o_t_o_g_r_a_p_h_y* have remained mostly unchanged for decades now. Light writing. Writing with light.

Hedgecoe's books were part of my early years of University study of photography, back in the mid-1980's time frame. If you cannot find a real-life mentor, John Hedgecoe is the next best thing.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 22, 2017)

Free with a whole lot of good information. 
Digital Photography Tutorials


----------



## Designer (Mar 22, 2017)

Irina_Ser said:


> Anyway, I tried to post several pictures on shutterstock (just for a portfolio, not for trade) and it didn`t even pass moderation. I just wonder how can I improve the quolity of my pictures? Is that so bad? Can it be possible with my camera? Or maybe it`s better to find another platform for newbies?


You should not be discouraged.  Yes, they have some issues, but it's a good start.  My favorite composition is the twigs with water drops on them.  The problem is that the depth of field does not include all of the twigs, so it looks out of focus.  Just make your DOF deeper and problem solved.

The other shots need a better composition, so study composition and try again.  Post on here again.


----------



## limr (Mar 22, 2017)

Irina_Ser said:


> First photos... need an advice!
> 
> Hello, professionals! I've just got started my first new camera (Nikon D3400) and there is so much to learn about it. Anyway, I tried to post several pictures on shutterstock (just for a portfolio, not for trade) and it didn`t even pass moderation. I just wonder how can I improve the quolity of my pictures? Is that so bad? Can it be possible with my camera? Or maybe it`s better to find another platform for newbies?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!



Hi Irina,

This is a great place to learn from others and improve your photography. While it's fine to post a general question in the Beginners' Forum, you may get better feedback if you post one or two specific images in a thread for C&C (comments and critique) in one of the photo gallery forums. You can see those forums here: Photography Forum  If you find that your picture doesn't quite fit into one of the categories, you can post the thread in the General gallery.

Welcome to TPF!


----------



## dasmith232 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have that book. Or rather, I have a stack of pages and some covers that used to be a book. The binding is completely gone; it's been used that much.

It's a good one!


----------



## joycekang (Mar 22, 2017)

I am a contributor on Offset, a Shutterstock company.  They do require their images to meet certain standards and criterias.  It looks like they have given you some feedback as to why the photos didn't pass.  Don't give up though!!  Keep practicing!!  You have a great eye and very creative with your composition.  Work on the white balance, exposure and focusing issues.  Were you using manual mode when shooting these images?  Manual mode will give you the full control on exposure triangle.  

You can do this!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TamiAz (Mar 22, 2017)

If you hang out here and ask questions you will get a lot of great advice.. There's a lot of talent on this board. I got a new camera five years ago and found this site. I took the advice I was given here and practiced, practiced and practiced some more. Don't get discouraged.. Keep shooting and keep asking for feedback.. You'll get there!


----------



## Destin (Mar 23, 2017)

Derrel said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Can't really add much to this, but I totally agree. 

Hey @Derrel you want a sales job? I've got some ocean front property in Arizona, and I actually believe you might be able to pull it off


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi, welcome to TPF. I took @Derrel up on the hedgcoe books and I have done many of the projects contained withing, both film and digital. He helped me gain a better understanding on the basics, exposure, shutter speed, aperture, ISO, composition, types of photography, etc. Very easy to read and when you try some of the projects, it really brings things all together. The thing with you tube for me as a beginner, I had no idea where to start, what was good, etc. Additionally, doing the projects makes photography fun, at least for me, and gets you out shooting. 

Your new D3400 is a very capable kit. Start by reading the camera manual. My biggest mistake I made with the D3300 was I shot way too many images in auto. Here's the thing, the camera is stupid. Crap in, crap out. In auto mode, you loose all control of the camera's capabilities, it decides what is best and it's often wrong. Modes (P, A, S, M) are varying degree's of user control. Once you understand the basics of each mode, you will gain momentum. So start there in your manual. If you need clarification, post them here in the beginners forum and you will get answers. Additionally, as an example; you read up up on program mode in your manual, maybe look through a Hedgcoe book on program mode, you watch a couple of you tube videos on using program mode D3400, go shoot some frames in program, and finally, post your sample images along with questions here.  

I would also encourage you to read up on the camera's metering system right away as well. spot, center, and matrix. Post questions you have in the beginners forum. 

Read up on program mode and metering system. Order a couple of Hedgecoe books.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2017)

Digital Photography Tutorials

Like a digital watch: it shows you little snippets of discrete information, but no concept of where one is within a 12- or 24-hour time cycle.


----------



## Charlie Gardiner (Mar 23, 2017)

Great start I can tell you now that my first photos didn't come out as good as that. You have a good eye. As for the camera you are using it will be more than enough to get good quality shots but like others have already said you just need to work on your composition a little bit thats all. Unless you want to be shooting fast paced sports then your equiptment will be just fine.

Don't get discouraged keep it up! looks like you have found the right place for advice anyway!

Good luck!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 23, 2017)

Irina_Ser said:


> Thanks a lot for the book, I consider buying it in the nearest future!
> But I also believe that I need practice and I just hope to improve it by correcting my mistakes.


Several of the HedgeCoe books are just $5 shipped.  Don't just "consider buying it".  You spent the money on a camera.  Spend a little on education. And if you don't want to read .. I'm sure many will (if they haven't) told you that you'll need to read your manual, many times over.

Learning about photography will help minimize the "hope to improve it by correcting my mistakes" aspect of it.
You don't know your mistakes  until you know they are mistakes.  So you might as well learn how to do it properly then you'll know your mistakes instantaneously.

Right now I'm reading a book about posing (Picture Perfect Posing / Valenzuela $30).  It's greatly in-depth and requires your in-depth knowledge of your camera and lighting.  I'm reading it because when shooting people, I don't want to make those simple mistakes that make a photo look just "blah".  Online  websites mostly pale in comparison to in-depth books.

Spend the money and learn before making all those mistakes on something that you cannot reshoot.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 23, 2017)

I agree with the above, that education, time and practice are vital to getting better. But you have to be motivated/determined to get better. It's not just reading about things, you have to remember them. It's not just practice, you have to practice things correctly, with a purpose.

I have spent money on books, videos, conferences and classes and photo walks to get better. 

One thing you may not have ever heard but I remember being quoted on this site before. One of the famous photographers once said that the worst images you will take will be the first 100,000 you take.

Read and/or watch video's on a specific thing and then go out and practice it. Then add something else to that.

Good luck, it's a fun and frustrating journey.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Mar 23, 2017)

Derrel said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


Is the art of digital photography by hedgecoe a good book?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 24, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:
			
		

> Is the art of digital photography by hedgecoe a good book?



That is one I have NOT read! If it is anything like his other 31 books, it's likely very good at teaching concepts and strategies and best-practices, and showing *How-To* do things by use of many,many many illustrations, diagrams, charts, and sample photos.

The man's books followed a very successful blueprint for showing how to do things in photography, based upon a winning combination of plain writing, experience at university-level teaching of his field, and proven book-writing methods.


----------



## Irina_Ser (Mar 24, 2017)

Designer said:


> Irina_Ser said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, I tried to post several pictures on shutterstock (just for a portfolio, not for trade) and it didn`t even pass moderation. I just wonder how can I improve the quolity of my pictures? Is that so bad? Can it be possible with my camera? Or maybe it`s better to find another platform for newbies?
> ...



Thanks a lot for your feedback, I`ll be practicing on composition!


----------



## Irina_Ser (Mar 24, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Free with a whole lot of good information.
> Digital Photography Tutorials


Thanks, I've already know the resource, it is really great!


----------



## Irina_Ser (Mar 24, 2017)

limr said:


> Irina_Ser said:
> 
> 
> > First photos... need an advice!
> ...


Oh, thanks a lot, this is what I really need!


----------



## Irina_Ser (Mar 24, 2017)

joycekang said:


> I am a contributor on Offset, a Shutterstock company.  They do require their images to meet certain standards and criterias.  It looks like they have given you some feedback as to why the photos didn't pass.  Don't give up though!!  Keep practicing!!  You have a great eye and very creative with your composition.  Work on the white balance, exposure and focusing issues.  Were you using manual mode when shooting these images?  Manual mode will give you the full control on exposure triangle.
> 
> You can do this!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thank you very much! After a little editing Shutterstock approved one of my photos. It`s a start, I believe  I used manual mode and macro on several shots.


----------



## Irina_Ser (Mar 24, 2017)

TamiAz said:


> If you hang out here and ask questions you will get a lot of great advice.. There's a lot of talent on this board. I got a new camera five years ago and found this site. I took the advice I was given here and practiced, practiced and practiced some more. Don't get discouraged.. Keep shooting and keep asking for feedback.. You'll get there!


Thank you, this is what I`m going to do!


----------



## Irina_Ser (Mar 24, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Hi, welcome to TPF. I took @Derrel up on the hedgcoe books and I have done many of the projects contained withing, both film and digital. He helped me gain a better understanding on the basics, exposure, shutter speed, aperture, ISO, composition, types of photography, etc. Very easy to read and when you try some of the projects, it really brings things all together. The thing with you tube for me as a beginner, I had no idea where to start, what was good, etc. Additionally, doing the projects makes photography fun, at least for me, and gets you out shooting.
> 
> Your new D3400 is a very capable kit. Start by reading the camera manual. My biggest mistake I made with the D3300 was I shot way too many images in auto. Here's the thing, the camera is stupid. Crap in, crap out. In auto mode, you loose all control of the camera's capabilities, it decides what is best and it's often wrong. Modes (P, A, S, M) are varying degree's of user control. Once you understand the basics of each mode, you will gain momentum. So start there in your manual. If you need clarification, post them here in the beginners forum and you will get answers. Additionally, as an example; you read up up on program mode in your manual, maybe look through a Hedgcoe book on program mode, you watch a couple of you tube videos on using program mode D3400, go shoot some frames in program, and finally, post your sample images along with questions here.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Manual was the first thing I`ve done


----------



## Irina_Ser (Mar 24, 2017)

ronlane said:


> I agree with the above, that education, time and practice are vital to getting better. But you have to be motivated/determined to get better. It's not just reading about things, you have to remember them. It's not just practice, you have to practice things correctly, with a purpose.
> 
> I have spent money on books, videos, conferences and classes and photo walks to get better.
> 
> ...



Thank you for encouragement!


----------



## EddyP (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello there! 

I am a relative beginner myself but recently put together a list of some excellent online resources, which may well be of interest to you Getting started with a DSLR: The Best Online Resources | A Listly List


----------



## Irina_Ser (Mar 24, 2017)

EddyP said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I am a relative beginner myself but recently put together a list of some excellent online resources, which may well be of interest to you Getting started with a DSLR: The Best Online Resources | A Listly List


Thanks a lot, great job!


----------



## EddyP (Mar 24, 2017)

You are very welcome!  Just to be clear that if you are click on the images, they will take you through to the article.


----------



## TonyBritton (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello Irina,

While books may prove helpful, relentless practice remains the greatest teacher. Practice behind the lens creates experience. Experience behind the lens creates confidence. Confidence behind the lens creates satisfaction. Photography is only complicated if one allows it to be complicated.

If you're guided simply by a sense of awe and curiosity you'll discover the profound difference between merely _looking_ at a subject and _"seeing"_ the subject. _Looking_ is objective, sterile and bounded. _Seeing_ is subjective, emotional and boundless. This will allow your photography to transcend words written in a book and blossom into meaningful, personal expressions of art. Your potential is realized and fueled by your passion. Passion does not require validation from a book.

Wishing you the very best in your photography and all of the joy and special moments you'll discover and cherish along your journey.


----------



## Irina_Ser (Mar 24, 2017)

TonyBritton said:


> Hello Irina,
> 
> While books may prove helpful, relentless practice remains the greatest teacher. Practice behind the lens creates experience. Experience behind the lens creates confidence. Confidence behind the lens creates satisfaction. Photography is only complicated if one allows it to be complicated.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for such an inspiring speech!


----------



## tokaji michael (Apr 1, 2017)

I reccomend that you try to be diferent. You can watch some pretty good tutorials on YouTube like this:, Tony & Chelsea Northrup


----------



## Irina_Ser (Apr 1, 2017)

tokaji michael said:


> I reccomend that you try to be diferent. You can watch some pretty good tutorials on YouTube like this:, Tony & Chelsea Northrup


Thanks, I`ll watch it!


----------

